

GCalCron Automates Your Linux System with Google Calendar - wooby
http://lifehacker.com/5179566/gcalcron-automates-your-linux-system-with-google-calendar

======
buugs
Here's the homepage: <http://www.pfspear.net/projects/gcalcron>

This seems like an interesting experiment I think it could possible have
implementations without google, such as a standard web-gui for those people
that don't like ssh-ing in to schedule a task and such.

Edit: I read one of the screenshots on the site, the cool thing in it was
lights - on or w.e for an automated house now that is really cool to be able
to schedule something like that in a simple interface for non-computer savvy
people. Although it is unlikely they would have an automated house running off
of a server.

------
njharman
CL junkie so no interest in this project. But doing what it does in reverse
would be great for my work. We have numerous business critical b2b batch jobs
kicked off by cron. It would be pretty cool if each one posted
start/stop/endstatus to a gocal. Interested parties could see nightly and
historical activity. Also 1/2 decent visualization for understanding the
order/interrelatedness.

~~~
wooby
Hm, yes - it would be interesting to turn crontabs directly into .ics files
for export into Google Calendar or iCal.

------
zandorg
I once tried to get a program to run on startup in Suse Linux. Guess what?
After a couple of hours, messing around with 'runlevels', and no clear way of
doing it, I gave up and went back to the 'Startup' menu in Windows.

This software sounds an excellent, easier way of automatically running
programs.

